
US Customs seeks permission to request travelers’ social media account names - empressplay
https://www.helpnetsecurity.com/2016/06/27/us-customs-social-media-account-names/
======
kyriakos
I find it surprising that I'd have to tell them. I'd assume they'd already
know.

------
voidz
I have none. Is this considered suspicious?

~~~
dingaling
> I have none

“Please enter information associated with your online
presence—Provider/Platform—Social media identifier.”

'voidz' is an indicator of online presence. If you omit it you have lied on
your application, which is sufficient grounds for rejection of entry or
removal from the USA.

------
slowmovintarget
It would be outrageous if they asked for access. In this day and age, asking
for an e-mail address, FB name, Twitter handle etc. is no more sensitive than
asking for phone number or address.

------
Qantourisc
Isn't this a repost ? Also starting to wonder why people would still bother
going to the USA, as there are several risks involved. Maybe small, but they
do still exist.

~~~
neximo64
Because of the natural beauty (there are lots of parks, lots of wide open
country.) Because of the old spots, culture, and all the amazing people!

I'm not American btw, but this argument is silly. My list is also a bit short
considering how amazing the USA is.

From a European point of view, I find Americans overemphasise politics and
their personal viewpoints in their daily part of life. If you overlook all
that, its an absolutely amazing country.

~~~
sdoering
Why is this a silly argument? For me the negatives far outweigh the positives
in regards to visiting this country. Why should I take my hard earned money
and spend it in a country that*s politics and human rights issues I despise?

Except for a potential, work-related trip some day I hope to never set foot
there.

~~~
grahamburger
What other countries are on your personal blacklist? I would imagine that
either your list is very long and allows you very little international travel,
or you are overestimating the problems in the US. (Which wouldn't be hard to
do, especially if you're determined to never visit for yourself and just watch
the news instead.)

~~~
sdoering
Well talking to Americans (actually quite a lot people) helped tremendously.

------
joshuaheard
So they want to check incoming tourists to see if they have Facebook posts
supporting ISIS. I don't have a problem with this.

~~~
dalke
US Customs has said it will be used "for vetting purposes, as well as
applicant contact information." It has not said what it will be checking for,
so you are concluding something which isn't there.

All they ask for is the account name. How do they check private FB posts given
a name?

How do you know they will be checking for FB posts supporting ISIS?

What does "supporting" mean? Would "I support the right of people to resist
foreign military attacks" be considered support for ISIS?

How long will the information be stored, and who will have access to it?

Is there anything else they will use for vetting? Perhaps they'll go after
hackers as well, including these hackers at Hacker News?

------
mathiasrw
What a crazy world.

